# Looking for Hunting Lease 2017-2018



## Radi (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

Looking for a 100 to 500 acres in Southwest Georgia for the 2017 season.

Thank you


----------



## M77 Ruger (Nov 29, 2016)

Makes 2 of us


----------



## Weber0418 (Nov 29, 2016)

Also looking for land in this area or mid Ga.


----------



## Radi (Dec 1, 2016)

Hopefully we will find us some land.

Good Luck


----------



## Radi (Dec 17, 2016)

Still looking.

Thanks


----------

